# Opinions On Drake Bindings



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

haven't heard of anyone saying that about Drakes in about 5 or 6 years. I had a pair I bought back in like 2004. Lasted 4 seasons of moderate use including a few trips out west. Can't say anything about their current lineup though from what I hear they moved their HQ to Omaha or something where there are no mountains and half their crew split and started Union binding co.

I'm digging Ride bindings right now. There are a lot of ppl on this forum and elsewhere that have boners over Union but I wasn't stoked on them. I like Rome's bindings but there are some QC issues they need to iron out. Burton makes plenty of good bindings too. Friends swear by Forum's Republic. Etc. There are a lot of good brands out there anyone who says that one of them is "the only way to go" is missing out.


----------



## kleco63 (Dec 22, 2011)

I actually heard yesterday somebody saying Forum's Republic and Drake are owned or made by the same group? Any truth to that, not like it really matters, just thinking Drake=Forum's Republic


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

There was a post in another thread that mentioned Drake is now centered in Europe and is much more prevalent over there. Much less of a presence in North America now. How they actually ride I haven't the slightest as I've never even seen a pair in person...


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, Drake is owned by Northwave, a Italian company specializing in bike stuff. I love their boots, very good workmanship. Cycling friends speak quite highly of their bike stuff.

They don't seem to have much of a presence in North America anymore.


----------



## kleco63 (Dec 22, 2011)

I picked up an old set (09 cezar never used) I like them better then the Flows I have, took some serious getting used to tho they feel totally different, But I seem to be able to hold my edges better...but keep in mind I'm a rookie rider..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

kleco63 said:


> I actually heard yesterday somebody saying Forum's Republic and Drake are owned or made by the same group? Any truth to that, not like it really matters, just thinking Drake=Forum's Republic


Not true. Are these the same people/friends that don't like Flows? Stop listening to these guys haha. Burton owns Forum, Forum owns Special Blend and FourSquare.

I too have friends that swear by Forum Republics. I like Forum bindings, but they are on the heavy side.

Also, if you are fine with the Flows right now, it's worth waiting for next season. Lots of new stuff coming out binding-wise. Check out the 2013 Flow bindings. I'm almost positive it's finally going to silence a lot of the most outspoken haters.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've used drakes since 2004, currently still using 3 sets of old f60's, Their ratchets tend to go after a couple years but ratchets have been easy to replace. Before this season, sent in a pair of 2005 corsca in due to breaking a tang of the metal heel cup after 4 years of fairly hard riding I just wanted the heel cup but they sent me a new pair of baby blue "Reloaded" for free ....that work fine and are abit lighter. I've picked up sets of f60 for as little as $15 that had light riding and they were great.

They are an Italian company "Vittoria", distrubuted under Northwave/Drake. The us headquarters used to be in Seattle and was super easy to get replacement parts. Now they are in Oklahoma City, Ok. I believe this is a good email.


[email protected]

Btw had some old flows for riding groomers (do not use flows in deeper pow, tree well hazzard conditions or bc) that were crap, heavy, not very adjustible and backs would pop open when riding hard...no matter how they were adjusted...threw them away


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Not ridden them but have close buddies that have, they are a fairly common site down here. My friend has a set of about 2004/5 Matrix's, they would have been very light and cutting edge in their day. I helped him sort out his set up and they would have to be one of the most customizable bindings I have ever seen. You could even change the high back to an asym style - thats fucken awesome for 2004ish.

My missus had the drake Jades from about 2007, they are fairly decent bindings as well and though she rides minimally and has a limited gear knowledge (read, i had to get her a board, set it up and also do the waxing on it) she doesn't complain about them and finds them comfortable enough (which is always the best thing).

I like Drake bindings, I haven't owned a set, but I make sure I check out their site every season and will always look/hold them in a shop if I see them (the supersport a+ and reload risto are very aesthetically pleasing). I think there current line up is maybe not as cutting edge as some other brands, however, they are solid bindings and would certainly get you down the mountain and be "not something that everyone else has" state side. 2c.


----------



## Lodi (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm actually using a pair of Drake Reload 2011, I've bought them last year, unfortunately i've used it for a few time (thanks to an health problem).
For me they are a very good bindings, and they are not to much expensive...but i don't think they are the only way to ride  
Excuse me for any eventual mistakes in my english.


----------



## herjazz (Feb 20, 2013)

i found this old thread looking for some more information about drake bindings in general and why i don't see them sold anywhere really any more, and to see if there's information on how to get burton ICS/Channel adapters for them...

thank you to the person that posted their US email address… i just sent them an email asking about adapter plates…

interesting how they are still around, yet no one really carries their stuff in north america any more… when I first started boarding, they were the top bindings and i was advised to not cheap out on bindings and so I got the F-60s back in 2001. I still use them to this day and nothing has broken or stripped off or worn out on them. The highback is stiff and solid, the whole baseplate is nice and solid, the hardware and latches and straps all work, etc… it does look like the Unions have similar heel designs (made of metal) so I’m probably looking to get some Union bindings to replace the Drakes soon…


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice observation, IIRC the Union guys all came from Drake.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Drake Supersports like 2-3 years ago real cheap just for the hell of it and they turned out to be really solid bindings. Much more advanced than the old 2001 stuff. Ankle strap was on point, toe cap was on point, wrap around baseplate was solid, foot bed was super plush. The only thing I felt were poorly designed were the ratchets. I ended up selling them with a board. Wish I had kept them to see how the long term quality was. But as far as function goes, they seemed legit.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

still got 4 pair of f60 drakes and switched out to burton ratchets on a couple. I broke the metal heel cup on a pair of limited corsca after about 4 years and they warrented me a new pair of "re-loaded"...the new ones were lighter but not as solid


----------

